# Medical Fitness Result



## ntothez

Had my medical exam yesterday and today I got this sms "Dear Customer, your Medical Fitness Report has been sent to General Directory of Residency and Foreigners Affairs. Please proceed toyour nearest GDRFA branch. Thank You."

Does this mean I passed the medical exam or is there a problem to my results? Because I thought the results are supposed to be delivered. Should I be worried?

Any of you also received this sms? Because none of my friends seem to know this. Thanks


----------



## Laowei

Your fine, that means they have been passed on for visa processing. Dont worry.


----------



## ntothez

Laowei said:


> Your fine, that means they have been passed on for visa processing. Dont worry.


Whew! Alright, thanks! But will I still have to wait for my results to be delivered? Because I paid for the courier. Or will I go to any branch immediately? Thanks


----------



## Sarnaqbal

Do we still have to to wait for the medical report to be delivered ??


----------



## Sunder

ntothez said:


> Whew! Alright, thanks! But will I still have to wait for my results to be delivered? Because I paid for the courier. Or will I go to any branch immediately? Thanks


You can go to the branch and collect your report, else the courier will come to you on Saturday. No harm if its a day late or two.


----------



## Sarnaqbal

It's weekend anyways . So might as well wait for it until sat as tomorrow nothing can be done.


----------



## Ger91

Hello good evening! Any update regarding this one because I receive the same message. Should I worry regarding this one or not?


----------



## hammoda4ever

Ger91 said:


> Hello good evening! Any update regarding this one because I receive the same message. Should I worry regarding this one or not?


Hey guys, Is the SMS alright? I got the same this morning. Did you guys pass the the medical test?


----------

